# weed smell like fresh cut grass



## rabbit229 (Aug 30, 2009)

why dose my weed smell like fresh cut grass every time? i must be doing some thing wrong


----------



## SatansGift (Aug 30, 2009)

Are you drying it long enough after your harvest? It should take anywhere from 3 days to a week. Plus when you manicure your buds make sure you're getting off all the leaves. and jar it for at least a week burping it twice a day for about 30 min.


----------



## Frankie Tousteppe (Aug 31, 2009)

Are you harvesting too early?


----------



## Butthead08 (Aug 31, 2009)

someone needs to make a sticky answering this question weed that smells like grass/hay means you cut the plant down too early it has nothing to do with how you cured it the smell wont get any better no matter how long you leave it in jars


----------



## Frankie Tousteppe (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Butthead, I've seen this question posed a few times and I haven't even been here that long.

Mods?


----------



## RickWhite (Aug 31, 2009)

Butthead08 said:


> someone needs to make a sticky answering this question weed that smells like grass/hay means you cut the plant down too early it has nothing to do with how you cured it the smell wont get any better no matter how long you leave it in jars


Not true - the curing process gets rid of the lawn mulch smell which is always there when you first dry your buds. Also see my post on "skipping curring."

But I do agree we need a sticky for a lot of things. I think the main problem is that the search feature is for shit so people ask the same questions ad-infinitum.


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 31, 2009)

rabbit229 said:


> why dose my weed smell like fresh cut grass every time? i must be doing some thing wrong


If I had a dollar for ever time I answered this very same question I believe I could take a first class trip around the world and take the highest priced hooker in the world with me and have change left over.
&#12288;
This is just like déjà vu all over again!

I really, REALLY wish people would use the RIU search function and look for answers to their questions before starting the BILLIONTH thread asking the exact same question as all those before them did. 
&#12288;
The odor is normal at first but it will go away with proper drying and curing but normally, at least not completely, it won't without proper drying and curing.
&#12288;
Learn it, live it, love it.
 

*Marijuana*

*Manicuring, Drying, And Curing Marijuana*



*Right after all* the plants have been harvested, it is time to manicure them. Manicuring is simply cutting off the leaves that were growing from the buds. 

Cut off all the leaves surrounding the bud, so that just the bud remains. 
Work over a glass table or some kind of smooth flat surface. 

This will make it easy to collect all the material that has been cut away from the buds. It is lower in THC than the buds, but rather than throw it away, you can use it to make hash oil.

When manicuring the buds, use a pair of scissors with small blades (to reach hard to get leaves) that is comfortable on your hands. 

If you have a small crop, you can handle the plants with you bare hands. With a large crop, wear powder free latex gloves. 

*The latex gloves* will collect trichome resin in a similar manner to the way live marijuana plants are rubbed to make hashish. 

The latex gloves have to be powder free or the powder will get mixed into the resin.

Do not touch anything other than the plants once you have put the gloves on. If you have to do something, remove the gloves you are wearing and put them in a plastic bag, prior to doing whatever it is that has to be done. 

When finished, put on a pair of new gloves. Material on the first pair can be collected later. When you are finished manicuring all the plants, remove the gloves and place them in a plastic bag (to catch resin that drops off). 

*Put the plastic* bag with the gloves in a freezer for 2-3 hours. The trichome resin can easily be peeled from the frozen latex gloves and consumed the same way you would use hashish. 

If absolutely necessary, you can wait to manicure the buds. However, the job will take more time if you wait.

Manicuring right after the plants are harvested will also speed the drying process. 

Instead smoking marijuana directly after it is harvested and manicured, it is best to dry and cure it. 

Some new growers might be in such a rush to try the marijuana that they don't want to dry the crop, or they might be tempted to put buds in a microwave oven to dry them out. 


*Drying Marijuana After Harvest*

You probably don't want to smoke marijuana that is harsh and bad tasting. 

If you do not take time to dry the bud, you will not get the best possible smell and taste your crop is capable of producing. 

Proper drying and curing will also ensure maximum potency of the marijuana you have grown. 

Marijuana is not potent just after harvest. Some of the THC is in a non-psychoactive acidic form. 

Drying marijuana the right way will convert the non-psychoactive acidic compounds into psychoactive THC. 

The area where the drying is done should be dark. Light and high temperatures (higher than about 80 degrees) will cause THC to break down into less desirable chemicals, this will lower the potency of the finished product. 

*A good way* to dry the crop is to hang the buds upside-down by the stem, from some string or wire. The drying marijuana must have some circulation blowing over it at all times. A gentle breeze that circulates over all the plants is necessary. 

A fan or two will circulate air within the drying room. Fans will aid in drying the plants evenly, and reducing the chances of mold. If mold starts and is allowed to grow, it might ruin all of your crop. Mold looks like white fuzz and has an odor that is unpleasant. 

You will have to keep the temperature and humidity within a certain range for optimal results. 

Conditions should remain constantly somewhere within the following ranges, temperature should be between 65-75 degrees F, relative humidity should be between 45%-55%. 

*At temperatures lower* than 65 degrees, drying time will be lengthened. 

At temperatures higher than 75 degrees, the heat will cause the outer portion of the bud to dry quicker than the inner part, and the taste will suffer.

At humidity levels lower than 45%, the marijuana will dry too fast and the taste will suffer. 

At humidity levels higher than 55%, the marijuana will take a long time to dry, and it will be prone to mold.

Keep a hygrometer and a thermometer in the drying area, close to the plants. A hygrometer will allow you to keep an eye on the relative humidity level in the room and a thermometer will display the temperature. 

Some hygrometers




 have built in thermometers so you can measure the temperature and humidity together.

*Depending on the* time of year and your location, a heater or an air conditioner may be necessary to adjust the temperature. 

To control humidity, a dehumidifier can lower humidity and a humidifier can be used to raise humidity. 

There are warm mist humidifiers and cool mist humidifiers.

A warm mist humidifier will raise the temperature while a cool mist humidifier will not affect the temperature. 

There are also humidifiers that allow you to switch between warm or cool mist. 

If you are going to purchase a humidifier for this purpose, take your climate into consideration and buy an appropriate humidifier.

Warm mist models will actually heat the water and release warm humidity.

Cool mist water isn't cooled, it just means that water is not heated. 

In most cases a cool mist will work best. To be safe you can get a humidifier that lets you switch between warm and cool mist. 


*Curing Marijuana*

It will take at least a week or two to dry the crop with temperatures between 65-75 degrees F and relative humidity between 45%-55%. 

You will know when the marijuana is dry if the stems snap or break (rather than fold) when they are bent. 

Try smoking a small bud (1/2 gram or less) in a joint to be sure it is dry enough. 

At this time, small buds will be dry enough to smoke. But larger buds should be cured (slow dried) to ensure that the marijuana is as potent and tasty as possible. 

If necessary, you can set aside buds that are less than 1/2 gram for smoking, while larger buds cure. 

The cure lasts a week or two. The aim of what you are doing is evenly finishing the slow dry process, so that mold will not grow when the buds are stored long term. 

Also, by the end of the cure, any remaining inactive THC will be converted to active THC (that increases potency). 

*To cure the crop*, you will need one or more containers made out of glass or plastic. 

Some people say plastic can impart a taste to the marijuana. Personally, plastic containers that some types of roll your own tobacco are sold in, have no negative effect on the taste.

Containers that have a rubber seal work best, but any type of container with a tight fitting lid will do. 

One quart canning jars do a very good job if you are curing a few pounds or less. They have a rubber seal and hold 2 or more ounces of marijuana per one quart jar.

When curing quantities in excess of a few pounds, large (over 40 quarts) plastic storage boxes




 are recommended. 

They are not air tight, but will do the job when smaller air tight containers are not practical.

*Gently place your* marijuana in the containers (cut buds to size if the are too big to fit in the container) and put the top on. 

Store the containers in a dark area where the temperature is between 50-65 degrees and the humidity is between 40%-60%.

You will have to open the containers for a few minutes to allow moisture to escape by fanning with your hand. 

If any moisture builds up on the inside of the cap on your container, wipe it off. 

Do this preferably 2-6 times daily, at regular 4-12 hour intervals.

You should also re-arrange the buds by giving them a quarter-turn once a day. This will ensure that different parts of the buds are exposed to the air in the container. 

Keep up this routine for 7-10 days. When properly dried, marijuana will burn evenly when smoked in a joint (if stems are removed).

*The taste will* be as good as it can be, and the THC will have reached a point where it is ready to be ingested or stored. 

You can keep any marijuana that will be consumed within a few months (1 year maximum) in the same containers used for curing, without having to keep opening them to release moisture.

If the marijuana is to be stored for more than a few months, you can use a vacuum sealer (designed for storing food) to seal the marijuana in an airtight environment. 

If stored in a dark area that is between 40-55 degrees F, the marijuana in vacuum sealed plastic will remain potent for up to 5 years.

Dry marijuana can be stored in a frost-free freezer, but some of the THC on the outer part of the buds may be damaged when frozen. 

A refrigerator is in the right temperature range but they tend to be humid (unless you can control the humidity).

*If stored in* an area of high humidity for months or years, even vacuum sealed marijuana can eventually become as humid as the surrounding air. This will necessitate drying it again before smoking. But, unless mold develops, humidity itself will not degrade the THC or make the marijuana any less potent. 

Light will degrade some of the THC, so dark containers can be used for storage. 

If you place the marijuana in a see through container, it will have to be located in a dark area that is not exposed to light or high temperatures.

Always make sure to properly dry your marijuana prior to storage, if you grow your own or if the stuff you have is very moist. 

And remember that to preserve marijuana potency at a maximum level, keep any exposure to air, heat, and light at a minimum.


----------



## poopycheeks (Sep 19, 2009)

How about if you dont like peoples questions dont anwser them or read them. Leave it for the people who want anwser them and help them out. Sometimes people would just like to hear an opinion directly for there situation. 

You probably just need to flush them better and get all the nutes out of them. Only use water the last 2 weeks. When you hang your buds to dry and the enviroment is to humid this can trap that bad smell/flavor. Usually that earthy plant smell/taste is chlorophyll. Anyways hopefully you find out the problem, because after all your hard work you want to be 100% satisfied with your buds. Good Luck!


----------



## anthonytaurus (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL.. it's the dry/cure process folks. Don't let em fool you into thinking it's anything else. 

What you are smelling is the chlorophyll in the plant which is why it smells like fresh cut lawn. What does lawn, marijuana, and all plants share in common - chlorophyll. The drying process is not only for the plant to lose water, it's to give time for the chlorophyll to break down. You've got to make sure it's DRY to the point that the stem SNAPS when you try to break it. The curing process will bring the smell and taste and spread out the remaining moisture into the bud and help increase potency as well. 

Seriously, listen to Brick Top. Folks should do a search. People write up entire tutorials on these things to help us all understand and I think it's a slap in the face if you don't at least do a search. When I grew my first plant, I rarely asked questions because everything I needed to know was within a search term. The type of questions I asked were more about confirming what I saw in other posts. The OP could have done a google search and found the right answer.

example
search terms: marijuana fresh cut lawn smell
http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&fr=ytff-&p=marijuana+fresh+cut+lawn+smell

4th link down leads me to 
http://www.everything2.com/title/Quality%2520Marijuana

where I find this line
_"Lower quality weed will sometimes smell like a freshly mowed lawn, or a leafy bush. This is because bad weed is usually *not dried out properly and is still covered in chlorophyll*, which gives it that "grassy" smell."_

I don't think Brick Top is wrong for pointing out that the OP could have done a search.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Sep 19, 2009)

Butthead08 said:


> someone needs to make a sticky answering this question weed that smells like grass/hay means you cut the plant down too early it has nothing to do with how you cured it the smell wont get any better no matter how long you leave it in jars


LOL! Apparently *someone* should *read* a few stickies.

As has been mentioned previously in this thread, it has virtually nothing to do with the timing of the harvest. Chlorophyll is present when the live plant is harvested, hence the grass smell. It is perfectly normal. Chlorophyll dissipates during the drying and subsequent curing process.


----------



## mutzilla (Sep 21, 2009)

Alright so what if when you cut it it smells like dank and then 5 days later when it is dry it smells lite grass. same thing? curing should cure this?


----------



## rookie49 (Nov 6, 2009)

mutzilla said:


> Alright so what if when you cut it it smells like dank and then 5 days later when it is dry it smells lite grass. same thing? curing should cure this?



I'm new as well but if it helps, that's exactly what i gathered from the subsequent replies.


----------



## stonedcold89 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was wonderin this myself. about three or four weeks into flowering i could touch a bud and my fingers would stick together, and smell dankity dank. now a few weeks later, its definitely more strong/grassy smelling. I'm gonna use molasses for one more week, then flush for another week, maybe two. after that I plan on dryin and curing the right way. waited way to long to slack off now lol


----------



## OldManPot (Apr 11, 2010)

as has been said time and time again, the "grass" smell (where marijuana got its nickname in the 60's) comes from chlorophyll breaking down. once you start smelling that smell, it still has a few days worth of drying to go, and a curing comming.

grass smell because you cut to soon?

BAWHAHAHAH!


----------



## manlookingj (Apr 14, 2010)

Number one, you harvested to early. Two, probably dried it too fast, I do it all the time, unfortunately. Get impatient with things. 
But leads into an interesting point. I've noticed that cannabis, has several different groupings of smells from certain plants(when we let them mature). I've noticed, the spicy, close to a hayish tone. A musky, smoother tone. And skunk. Which is what it is, but skunk will always get you stoned. The stinkier the better. A friend had some Diesel/AK47 x Lowlife auto flower in bloom, it was sticky, and had a Heavy pine scent, quite strong, I was surprised. 
Anyways, sorry for rambling, but that's my input.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 18, 2010)

RickWhite said:


> Not true - the curing process gets rid of the lawn mulch smell which is always there when you first dry your buds. Also see my post on "skipping curring."
> 
> But I do agree we need a sticky for a lot of things. I think the main problem is that the search feature is for shit so people ask the same questions ad-infinitum.


Haha I was about to start a post. The search engine is a joke, I found this article by searching Google for my problem.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 18, 2010)

OldManPot said:


> as has been said time and time again, the "grass" smell (where marijuana got its nickname in the 60's) comes from chlorophyll breaking down. once you start smelling that smell, it still has a few days worth of drying to go, and a curing comming.
> 
> grass smell because you cut to soon?
> 
> BAWHAHAHAH!


I actually did not know that's where the nickname came from. It all makes sense now haha
REP+++


----------



## tyke1973 (Aug 19, 2010)

Harvesting far to early this is the main reason for the end product not smelling


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Aug 22, 2010)

tyke1973 said:


> Harvesting far to early this is the main reason for the end product not smelling


not true IMO you can harvest to late and have the same effect

drying to fast can have the same effect

Imo curing does not CHANGE the smell it makes it stronger and more like what it smelled like right before you cut it.

Harvest when the smell is at its strongest


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 22, 2010)

"I squeeze my buds and they smell great but a week later they don't smell no more".... lol


Maybe because you over handled them? I don't touch them at all!! I don't like the idea of putting them in bags to dry and damaging any trichs either..


----------



## pbone (Aug 28, 2010)

I have the same problem, but when I hung up my buds to dry they were bone dry in a day but the stems were still maleable. I got them in a jar now, but not enough time passed to tell yet. I'll cut the remaining leaves off.


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 28, 2010)

What I found from my last 4 harvest if you dry the weed to fast it smells like grass. I think when you dry it to fast the chlorophyll does not have enough time to escape the plant. I think a good flush before harvest only helps out. When I dry my harvest I hang the whole plant upside down pluck big fan leaves. Then I get my temp to 70 degrees and 50% humidity that way it takes at least 4-5 days to dry (learned from Og's of growing in my area). Then I trim the buds of all suger leaves and jar in masons then begin curing process after a week all my harvests have smelled dank when you pop the jar. I had a 1/2 Oz of church I was burping let sit out for 30 min that smelt my whole apartment up lol.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ya, my drying buds smell like grass, but when I squeeze them slightly to check the dryness, it releases a HUUGE scent. that I KNOW I want, and once she's ready, she's goin in the jars.


----------



## cannabisguru (Mar 7, 2011)

Butthead08 said:


> someone needs to make a sticky answering this question weed that smells like grass/hay means you cut the plant down too early it has nothing to do with how you cured it the smell wont get any better no matter how long you leave it in jars


This actually quite true. Harvesting early can cause this as well.

But.. don't get it confused because there are other mistakes you can make even after you have harvested and started drying/curing.. that can cause the plant to retain the 'fresh hay' smell. Chlorophyll is what is responsible for this smell/taste of the buds.. as well as giving it the green color pigmentation.

Just trying to help educate.

peace.


----------



## thegreenhillbilly (Sep 3, 2011)

I am having a problem with a chlorophyll smell too. Ive talked to a lot of people and done tons of research and nobody has any idea what is going on. I know 2 other people that are having the same problem and we are desperate for an answer. Our plants have a strong chlorophyll smell BEFORE they are harvested. They smell like this through the duration of flowering, drying, and curing. Ive had this problem for almost 2 years now. Ive tried many different curing techniques and they always come out smelling the same. Please, take as fact that it isnt a curing issue. Does anybody have any idea what can cause this foul smell. The plants dont have a marijuana smell. When you walk into the grow rooms all you smell is fresh cut grass. Doesnt matter if its the 3rd week or the 8th week, it always smells like someone just mowed the lawn. This odor started almost overnight. I had a crop of normal good smelling weed and then the very next crop smelled like fresh cut grass. Every crop since then has smelled the same way. Ive tried a lot of different things including changing strains, mediums, nutes, temp, CO2 levels, PH levels, ventilation practices, circulation methods , etc, etc, etc. We are missing something but cant figure it out. Everyone always suggests a curing method but I assure you it has nothing to do with curing. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Sep 3, 2011)

when you harvest what do you see on the bud?to you wait for the most of the pistles to turn brown or most of the trichs?Because you should be waitning for most of the trichs to turn Amber/brown.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 3, 2011)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> when you harvest what do you see on the bud?to you wait for the most of the pistles to turn brown or most of the trichs?Because you should be waitning for most of the trichs to turn Amber/brown.


Not necessarily true with the tric colors, some people prefer amber trics for a more couchlock high. I personally wait until all trics are cloudy with some signs of amber showing by then. All amber or brown trics tells me that much of the thc is degrading or degraded.


----------



## Lems76 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fantastic advice, thanks, just joined this... as cutting tomorrow, pistols are 50 - 70% amber, and still smelling leafy on the inside... Thanks a million, I can relax now! 





Brick Top said:


> If I had a dollar for ever time I answered this very same question I believe I could take a first class trip around the world and take the highest priced hooker in the world with me and have change left over.
> &#12288;
> This is just like déjà vu all over again!
> 
> ...


----------



## 420mon (Jan 13, 2013)

thegreenhillbilly said:


> I am having a problem with a chlorophyll smell too. I&#8217;ve talked to a lot of people and done tons of research and nobody has any idea what is going on. I know 2 other people that are having the same problem and we are desperate for an answer. Our plants have a strong chlorophyll smell BEFORE they are harvested. They smell like this through the duration of flowering, drying, and curing. I&#8217;ve had this problem for almost 2 years now. I&#8217;ve tried many different curing techniques and they always come out smelling the same. Please, take as fact that it isn&#8217;t a curing issue. Does anybody have any idea what can cause this foul smell. The plants don&#8217;t have a marijuana smell. When you walk into the grow rooms all you smell is fresh cut grass. Doesn&#8217;t matter if it&#8217;s the 3rd week or the 8th week, it always smells like someone just mowed the lawn. This odor started almost overnight. I had a crop of normal good smelling weed and then the very next crop smelled like fresh cut grass. Every crop since then has smelled the same way. I&#8217;ve tried a lot of different things including changing strains, mediums, nutes, temp, CO2 levels, PH levels, ventilation practices, circulation methods , etc, etc, etc. We are missing something but can&#8217;t figure it out. Everyone always suggests a curing method but I assure you it has nothing to do with curing.
> 
> Suggestions?


Try using less N of N-P-K when flowering.........that shd make it not so "green" hence the chlorophyll smell.........


----------



## DWiggles (Jan 27, 2013)

^^^^^ logical ... I like it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2013)

Too much N/Chlorophyll is a problem for sure.


----------



## drew425 (Feb 1, 2013)

While we're on the subject.......I just had my first harvest at the end of the summer. I don't think I harvested too early. I cut half of my plants and hung them to dry for 2 weeks, (it was raining outside and it was pretty humid) since I checked them and after a week they still felt too went and the stems didn't snap. I harvested my next half of plants the next weekend and hung dried them for a week. I put them both in jars and they seemed a little too moist still, so I put all the buds in a paper bag over night and then back in jars the next day. After a week of curing they seemed fine and since then it has been about 3 weeks and the smell still hasn't came back. When I was trimming them after harvest my whole house smelt wonderfully skunky. Also, when I squeeze my buds I can smell that nice skunk smell, but when I open the jar all I get is that grassy smell. What did I do wrong? I harvesting again this weekend (only 1 plant of some Northern Lights) and I want the smell to be right this time.


----------



## Biatchzxz (Feb 14, 2013)

It's def the worst feeling ever. When you dread harvest time lol. When your like damn man. I really hope I don't end up with Grassy/Hay weed this time. "I gotta really make this perfect. Drying and curing flushing the whole nine". That's what goes on in my head still till this day after tons of grows under my belt. You know what though. When I first grew out a plant in DWC bucket -c99 original. It turned out to be pretty good. But every soil grow I've had that worry and problem of that smell. I don't know man but I totally understand what you guys going thru. After all the hard work and TLC you just want the reward of amazing smelling and tasting nugs. The more research the better you can get at understanding the cause n root of the problems. Hopefully you will fix it and have some amazing nugs to enjoy and show off to your friends


----------



## ilovethegreen (Feb 16, 2013)

because you just harvested a plant haha. no it's normal it should go way when you dry it. make sure you dry the plants whole


----------



## Biatchzxz (Feb 16, 2013)

Question - 

when you harvested. I assume you flushed right. 

Were the leaves yellowing at all? Or yellow when you chopped?
Usually it's a sign of possibly a few things to think about 

1.Trying to flush n make sure they're not filled with so much nitrogen /chlorophyll 
2. premature harvest (which in your case you said it wasn't)
3. Drying to quick or in a super humid environment or not enough humid 

i mean there is many reasons I've leaned over the years that can cause this , BUT I also understand that it's somewhat normal for them to smell like that in the beginning before during them properly. Now also if you let's say jar them to early or whatever you could of possible Locked in that smell. And no amount of curing will change that. Maybe it will get slightly bebetter

I've been there and I'm sure most of us experienced it before shit I still get worried that it will happen to me
me 
depending on how you grew your plants throughout is a factor as well. If you've fed proper nutrients and not over did it or under did it. But I try to really get them to use up most of the nutrients they have stored So that they are super yellow almost look dead at Harvest which ensures me that there isn't an abundance of chlorophyll left in the leaves which is most likely the Culprit. I hope you don't have a problem next plant you harvest. Give us some more details so we can find out what's up


----------



## LokoTrashman (Jul 13, 2014)

Same happened to me, when I chopped my plant it smelled so dank, now its been hanging for 5 days and it smells like hay, very little flavor of dank.
So tomorrow I will jar it, because its dry on the outside, so will curing it in jars bring back the dank ?
I sure hope so.


----------



## Notmikeh (Jul 13, 2014)

I've read if you Don't make sure the jar is full (you want the buds to be packed in but not squished) it can affect the smell during the cure. I haven't gotten to the cure stage yet. Anyone know if this is true?


----------



## verbal719 (Aug 6, 2014)

Okay I hope this helps. This exact thing happened to me the first 2 years I grew. I couldn't figure it out. I read books, forums. Youtube videos. Everything. I figured it out finally on accident. I hung a branch up with all the leaves on it fan and all and forgot about it. Noticed it about 3 or 4 weeks later and the were completely dry and crunchy. I just used my fingers to take off all the dry leaf leaving nothing but the buds. These buds although way dry smelled way better than the buds I had manicured right off the plant and hung. They smelled better and smoked better as well although a little more airy than the but that I manicured green. 

What I was doing was cutting down the plant, cutting off the main branches and immediately trimming the buds. Then I would hang them up in my garage. I grow outdoor so this was usually around the end of October. The weather is Denver is usually dry and humidity is low. My plants were drying to fast.

I'm sure by now from the responses in this thread you understand the smell is caused by chlorophyl. When the plants dry too fast the chlorophyl gets "locked" into the leaves or buds. If this happens there isnt much you can do about it. Trust me I have tried everything.

Finally I got schooled by someone in my area hands on because you can read a ton of stuff online but there are lots of things to consider. Mainly humidity. 

So, now what I do is pull the plants roots and all. Wash off the roots so I don't get dirt all over my buds. You don't have to do this but I do. You can just cut or saw the plant off at the bottom. Next, I hang the plant whole for about 4 days. Then I cut off all the fan leaves and trim any other big leaves but not a complete manicure. I let hang for another 2 or 3 days. After this I start taking the branches apart and manicuring tight. I then cut the buds off the branches unless the buds are still moist in which case I will hang for another day. 

Once I have the buds off the main stems I place in a paper bag. I open the bag in about 12 hours and check them and move them around a bit. There should be little or no smell of grass. At this point I place the buds in jars. You can get a cheap RH meter at petco and place them I'm the jars if you want. If the RH reads above 55 percent open the jar for an hour then close it back up. If it keeps jumping up keep opening it till it stays at 55%. Then you are finished.

Remember, the key is slooow dry and cure. The more time it takes to dry the better off you will be and your flowers will be tasty and smoke well. Just remember to keep an eye out for mold. You must have proper ventilation and moving air. I hope this helped, if not let me know and I'll see if I can find a really good post I read on another site that was more helpful than anything I have read here.


----------



## BDOGKush (Aug 6, 2014)

http://m.mentalfloss.com/article.php?id=30573


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Aug 10, 2014)

My experiance is with tobacco not bud, but it's mostly the same principals 

With tobacco if it happens to have ben dryed to fast (and green) it can be rehydrated and re dryed and even fermented/cured. It's never the same as having it done the first time but still makes it much better 

when the rehydration process is done it's put to dry with some fresh stuff so it can seed the rehydrated stuff with bacteria/bio's that were lost when the stuff was over dryed the first time, as chlorophyl is many broken down by bio's not heat/light or whatever 

Why is MJ dryed green anyway , when brown would indicate a much higher rate of removal ? ?


----------



## Mr Botanical (Jan 3, 2015)

SatansGift said:


> Are you drying it long enough after your harvest? It should take anywhere from 3 days to a week. Plus when you manicure your buds make sure you're getting off all the leaves. and jar it for at least a week burping it twice a day for about 30 min.


You should say up to 2 weeks for drying. If you're drying in 3 days you're drying too quickly - no doubt from incorrect temperatures, airflow or humidity. You'll get a much better taste drying slowly for 2 weeks. It's not only important to get your grow room running at the optimum values, but also your drying area. If you're not drying it properly, what's the point of growing it properly. Drying too quickly traps chlorophylls and other pigments, starch and nitrates within plant tissue, making it taste “green”, burn unevenly and taste bad. Drying slowly breaks these pigments down giving a much better taste and aroma.

You _can_ affect the aroma by overhandling buds (squeezing them) and many other factors. Terpenes are what give you the aroma and they can evaporate with warm temperatures, like warm fingers or warm drying conditions. If your drying area is too warm you will lose aromas. If you man-handle your buds too much you will lose aromas. If your light is too close to a bud you can evaporate the terpenes on that bud and lose aromas. The top bud closest to the light generally has more strength, but has less aroma and taste due to the terpene evaporation. Another way of killing terpenes is harvesting at the wrong time. Too early and they're not ripe enough. Too late and they're over ripe. Respect your terpenes and you will be rewarded much more.


----------



## bottanyboy (Oct 9, 2017)

Once you cut your trees down hang them in your back seat of your car and make sure to keep the windows up and roll them down a few times a day. Swerve a few times to get them moving around a bit. Then take a u turn to make sure the buds stay lost. As soon as you get to Antarctica your buds shouldn't have a hay smell to them anymore. 


Your welcome


----------



## Jaydawg0720 (May 16, 2018)

Butthead08 said:


> someone needs to make a sticky answering this question weed that smells like grass/hay means you cut the plant down too early it has nothing to do with how you cured it the smell wont get any better no matter how long you leave it in jars


Not at all true. I’ve went exactly to the day b fore cut down and I’ve tried going past the harv st window. Still got the green smell and taste. So that ideal of yours is trash imo


----------



## tyke1973 (May 16, 2018)

_What's it taste like ,does it get you high ._


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 16, 2018)

at the very minimum, it takes 5 days to break down chlorophyll, 7-10 days is better. if your weed is drying in less than 5 days, that's too fast. lower the temp slightly, raise the rh slightly, reduce air flow slightly...don't want to just drop any of it drastically, but keep lowering the temp and raising the rh little by little, till it takes at least 5 days, then adjust it till it takes 7....


----------



## tyke1973 (May 16, 2018)

_Just put the Fans on the Plants ,I dry prune but that bits up to you .A long with having the fans on the plants ,make sure that you have good air Exchange,so leave your inlet ,and your Outlet,Carbon Filter on.The Humidity of the Room will slowly lower the dryer the plants get .I dry prune.Because I think a hell of a lot is wasted if you wet prune.I do sometimes split my plants, But my plants do grow big .It will take 7 Days in summer to dry them ,longer in winter ,I pull fresh air from a crawl space too,that is all ways cool.Don't forget that if your pulling air from Outdoors ,and the Humidity is high,then your pulling that into your room,along with the moisture,the plants will be transpireing during the drying process.I like them dry but still a little Spongey,when there at this stage ,this is when I put them in jars,and then I just burp the jars for 5 mins ,a couple times a day for first few days.Then after about a week ,I check to make sure there perfectly dry and seal the jars ,lid stays on un till I am ready to sample.Its all ways worked good for me I still have the bud from before my last one to get through yet,G13 haze x Blueberry Headband ,Ch9 Super Haze .Cookie Kush has gone .Also Pineapple Express and Strawberry Glue .So this is the reason my rooms are gonna be put to rest for a while ,while I get through some of this ,Blueberry Gum still to dry yet,and then Smoke .

But honest dude it ain't Rocket Science,if the weed smells like fresh cut grass,that's to do with the way you have grown it ,or just how it smells .

Enjoy Tyke_


----------

